# Anyone miss those old cartoons?!



## Kickapoo (May 3, 2008)

No offense, but I think cartoons nowadays on TV really suck.  Maybe I'm just too biased, but I missed all the shows that I watched when I was a kid.  From the Disney Channel, to Nick, to WB.  Here are some of my favs:

Obviously old Looney Toons
Darkwing Duck
Duck Tales
Talespin
Ren and Stimpy
Gargoyles 
Gummie Bears
Rocko's Modern Life (my fav)

If anyone has some others, please list them!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 3, 2008)

Rocko was absolutely brilliant. I miss old Nick and CN. Now both channels suck. D:


----------



## raetrixx (May 3, 2008)

Or if you wanna go back even further, the old Merrie Melody cartoons. Does anyone else remember and love the one called "I Love to Sing-a" with the little owl?


----------



## sgolem (May 3, 2008)

Oh hell yea.  This is agreed on in every topic here on the subject.  Those are some old classics.


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2008)

raetrixx said:


> Or if you wanna go back even further, the old Merrie Melody cartoons. Does anyone else remember and love the one called "I Love to Sing-a" with the little owl?



You know it.
I think that was one of Tex Avery's first works as a Director.

And yeah, I hope after Camp Lazlo's done Joe Murray keeps lending his talents out there.
(I also wonder whatever happened to Timothy Berglund after all these days. [That's the director of the Rocko episode Trash-O-Madness amongst other things.])


----------



## NornHound (May 3, 2008)

Yes! I miss all of those cartoons D: It was actually worth getting up on Saturday mornings to watch cartoons.. or staying up late for the repeats.

It was also awesome when they used to have the marathons. Ren & Stimpy, Angry Beavers..


----------



## Jase (May 3, 2008)

Funny how the first time I saw Camp Lazlo, I immediately thought, "That's the guy who did Rocko!"

The 90's had some of the best cartoons come out; Rocko and Doug were my favorite.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 3, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> :
> 
> Rocko's Modern Life (my fav)
> !



I almost completely forgot about Rocko's Modern Life untill you mentioned it....man it was a great cartoon. Oh anyone remember SwatCats?


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 4, 2008)

I love the old cartoons because they could be incredibly racist and get away with it because everyone was racist back then


----------



## Nocturne (May 4, 2008)

Hey Arnold! is the best cartoon ever made.  If you disagree, ask and I will explain.


----------



## Beastcub (May 4, 2008)

captain planet
smurfs
pink panther
american tail (the series)
there was also this non-disney peter pan series i liked
animaniacs
Popples (any one remember this show besides me?)
my little pony
rainbow brite
lady lovely locks (the most girly show possible)
jewel riders
strawberry shortcake


----------



## Kickapoo (May 4, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> captain planet



Hell yea Captain Planet!


----------



## virus (May 4, 2008)

I don't miss them too much but I wish they'd at least get this trash they have on now. 

Shout out to Super Secret Squirrel, a remake by the same guys that did 2 stupid Dogs.


----------



## megillakitty (Jul 23, 2008)

I miss Johnny Bravo. Heyyy Babeh. I'm glad Boomerang sometimes has that show, and old Scooby Doo shows on. Those were the best!!


----------



## Laze (Jul 23, 2008)

Samurai Pizza Cats pretty much owned my Sunday mornings when I was about 11.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> captain planet
> smurfs


 
You ever tried watching these now? I saw me some Planet at like five in the morning and it does not hold up AT ALL. What it needs is an Al Gore-charged remake with the Avatar characters instead of those element rings. And Smurfs? Well, my nephew used to have this on back-to-back with the Snorks. Those shows are full of smurf.

I've recently gotten into Voltron 'cause it's friggin' HILARIOUS. Comes on Boomerang after Johnny Bravo, strangely enough. A two-parter aired last night finally got me thinking that giant robot is getting pwned for once. Sadly, he'll just have a triumphant comeback in the second part, trumpets blaring. And Pidge will sound like a worm.

But some of the new cartoons are really good. You can't say that CN and Nick suck when Chowder and Flapjack are on the air; Avatar might be the most important Nicktoon to air since Ren and Stimpy; and Mighty B! is as close to 90's humor that you'll get today.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 23, 2008)

i miss popeye


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

^^Still comes on early in the mornings.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 23, 2008)

what channel?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 23, 2008)

Tom and Jerry
Rocko's Modern Life
Rugrats
Animaniacs...

I miss them old cartoons...


----------



## xKagex (Jul 23, 2008)

don't forget pinky and the brain!!!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiiiiiillbilly: Popeye comes on Boomerang at 2 PM and 4 AM. It's on right now. =o

There's an hour of Tom and Jerry afternoons on Cartoon Network. And I caught Rugrats the other day on Nicktoons Network--a Kimi episode though. 

Toon Disney shows Pinky & the Brain every day I think, if not every weeknight. Guess they'll be forced to schedule Animaniacs sooner or later.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 23, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Hiiiiiillbilly: Popeye comes on Boomerang at 2 PM and 4 AM. It's on right now. =o
> 
> There's an hour of Tom and Jerry afternoons on Cartoon Network. And I caught Rugrats the other day on Nicktoons Network--a Kimi episode though.
> 
> Toon Disney shows Pinky & the Brain every day I think, if not every weeknight. Guess they'll be forced to schedule Animaniacs sooner or later.


 
ok thanks man


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Nooo prob, but there really has to be a 'display gender' option around here. XD Psst...I'm a chick.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 23, 2008)

Sonic SatAM
GI Joe
Transformers (Gen 1)
Voltron (Lions version)


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

I miss Freakazoid, and Batman the Animated Series ("Heart of Ice" FTW!).

The newer cartoons are mostly crap, but Samurai Jack, MegasXLR and Foster's Home are great.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 23, 2008)

Tom and Jerry obviously!


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, there are so many that I miss that are so great to watch. It's too bad that cartoons today are not exactly made like they were back then.  A lot of them were definitely worth watching, like "The Magic School Bus" series (I learned a lot of educational things off that show when I was little).



Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> I love the old cartoons because they could be incredibly racist and get away with it because everyone was racist back then



Don't forget that the several cartoons in the '90s had some innuendos that they got away with (like on "Rocko's Modern Life" and "Ren and Stimpy").


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 23, 2008)

-*Swat Kats*
-*Tom and Jerry*
-*Angry Beavers*


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 23, 2008)

Talespin got me into furries. *drools over Don Karnage and Shere Kahn* oh god, their voices *goes to F chan*


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 23, 2008)

ã€€ã€€âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§ã€€ ãƒ€ã‚µãƒ„ãƒžã¯ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§   
  ã€€ ï¼ˆã€€Â´âˆ€ï½€ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼ˆÂ´âˆ€ï½€ã€€ï¼‰   
  ã€€ ï¼ˆã€€ã€€ã¤ã¤ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼ˆï½»ï¾‚ï¾ã€€ï¼‰   
  ã€€ã€€ï¼‰ ã€€ï¼‰ ãƒ½ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ï½œ ï½œ ï½œ   
  ã€€ï¼ˆï¼¿_ï¼‰ï¼ˆï¼¿ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ï¼ˆï¼¿ï¼ˆ_ï¼¿ï¼‰   

  ã€€ã€€âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§ã€€ æ—¥æœ¬ã‹ã‚‰ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§   
  ã€€ ï¼ˆã€€Â´âˆ€ï½€ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼ˆÂ´âˆ€ï½€ã€€ï¼‰   
  ã€€ ï¼ˆã¤*âŠ‚ ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼ˆï½»ï¾‚ï¾ã€€ï¼‰   
  ã€€ã€€> ã€€ï¼‰ ãƒ½ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ï½œ ï½œ ï½œ   
  ã€€ï¼ˆï¼¿_ï¼‰ï¼ˆï¼¿ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆï¼¿ï¼ˆ_ï¼¿ï¼‰   

  ã€€ã€€âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§ã€€ å‡ºã¦é€ã‘ã£ã¦ãƒ»ãƒ»ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§   
  ã€€ ï¼ˆã€€Â´âˆ€ï½€ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ ï¼ˆÂ´âˆ€ï½€ã€€ï¼‰ã€€what?   
  ã€€ ï¼ˆï¼ˆâ—‹âŠ‚ ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ ï¼ˆï½»ï¾‚ï¾ã€€ï¼‰   
  ã€€ã€€ã€‰ã€€ï¼‰ã€€ãƒ½ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï½œ ï½œ ï½œ   
  ã€€ï¼ˆï¼¿_ï¼‰ï¼ˆï¼¿ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆï¼¿ï¼ˆ_ï¼¿ï¼‰   

  ã€€ï¼¼ã€€âˆ§,,,ã€€ âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§ã€€è¨€ã£ãŸã*ã‚ã†ãŒãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ã€€ã€€âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§   
  ã€€ã€€ ã‚žã€€âŒ’ãƒ½ï¼ã€€Â´âˆ€ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆï¼›Â´Ð”ï½€ï¼‰oh god!!!   
  ã€€ã€€<ï¼ˆ æ*»ã€€ >ï¼ž âŠ‚ ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€ã€€âŠƒ âŠƒ   
  ã€€ã€€ ï¼/,, ãƒŽï¼¼ï¼>ã€€>ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ ï¼ï¼ã€‰ã€€ã€‰   
  ã€€ï¼ ,/ã€€| |ï¼¿ï¼‰ï¼¼ï¼¿_ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ï¼ˆï¼¿ï¼‰ï¼ˆï¼¿_ï¼‰   

  ã€€ã€€UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!   
  ã€€ã€€ã€€ âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼¼ã€€|ã€€/ã€€ï¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ï¿¥ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»   
  ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆ,ï¼¿Â´âˆ€ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã‚žã€€âŒ’ãƒ¾âˆ*ï¼¿ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ï¼ˆï¼ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»   
  ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆ ï¼¿ï¿£ã¤âŠƒï¼ˆã€€ ã€€ ã€€=-http/===========ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ã€‚ã€‚ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»   
  ã€€ã€€ï¼ ï¼,>" >ã€€ã€€ ï¼/_ã€€ ãï¿£ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»   
  ã€€ï¼ˆï¼¿ï¾‰ã€€ï¼ˆï¼¿_ï¼‰,ï¼ã€€/ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ (æ¶ˆæ»…ï¼‰


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 24, 2008)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Dexter's Laboratory
Samurai Jack
Eek! Real Monsters! (Or something like that)
Animaniacs
Histeria (Get outta da boat!)
The Brak Show
Space Ghost Coast to Coast
Gundam Wing
Rurouni Kenshin
Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 24, 2008)

ArmanDill said:


> ã€€
> ã€€âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§ã€€ ãƒ€ã‚µãƒ„ãƒžã¯ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§
> ã€€ ï¼ˆã€€Â´âˆ€ï½€ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼ˆÂ´âˆ€ï½€ã€€ï¼‰
> ã€€ ï¼ˆã€€ã€€ã¤ã¤ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼ˆï½»ï¾‚ï¾ã€€ï¼‰
> ...



LMAo


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 24, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
> Dexter's Laboratory
> Samurai Jack
> Eek! Real Monsters! (Or something like that)
> ...




I have all four seasons of samurai jack on DVD.  They're THAT awesome *G*.

The old cartoons I remember are:
Earthworm Jim
Freakazoid
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Animaniacs
Tiny Toons
Rocket Robin Hood
Hercules
Smurfs
Gummy Bears
GI Joe
Transformers
My Little Pony
Jem
Orbots
The Green Forest

That's maybe 1/4 of the list.  *S*  Good times.


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nobody mentioned CBS Storybreak! That was such an awesome show. Too bad I can't find it anywhere.

Also loved Rocky & Bullwinkle. I remember getting up at 5:30 in the morning just to watch it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 24, 2008)

ArmanDill said:


> ã€€ã€€âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§ã€€ ãƒ€ã‚µãƒ„ãƒžã¯ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§
> ã€€ ï¼ˆã€€Â´âˆ€ï½€ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼ˆÂ´âˆ€ï½€ã€€ï¼‰
> ã€€ ï¼ˆã€€ã€€ã¤ã¤ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼ˆï½»ï¾‚ï¾ã€€ï¼‰
> ã€€ã€€ï¼‰ ã€€ï¼‰ ãƒ½ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ï½œ ï½œ ï½œ
> ...


 
Please tell me this is a copy-and-paste job. Pweeze.



thebeast76 said:


> Dexter's Laboratory
> Eek! Real Monsters! (Or something like that)
> Animaniacs
> Histeria (Get outta da boat!)
> ...


 
Dexter's Lab is still on Boomerang, it was Ahh! Real Monsters dammit!, Histeria had a big fat baby, and I think Adult Swim is airing Brak and Space Coast on this nostalgia night they're doing August 1. That and Kauboi Bibappu!


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 24, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Dexter's Lab is still on Boomerang,



I have basic cable, so that isn't gonna help me get my fix. It saddens me that Genndy Tartakovsky had to stop making those awesome cartoons. Same with Danny Atonucci, the creator of Ed, Edd & Eddy.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 24, 2008)

Old cartoons are the greatest. I wish that I got Boomerang.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 24, 2008)

I like watching that one cartoon that gives me seizures.


----------



## Antiroo (Jul 27, 2008)

You cant hate on todays cartoons though, not all the cartoons back then were good.
But we got some good ones now too
My gym partners a monkey
Sponge bob
and Flapjack
Those are some good ones that are still running


----------



## WhiteLion0089 (Jul 28, 2008)

When I was a kid, I was completely addicted to cartoons. In fact, that's probably all I watched. I loved Tom and Jerry, Popeye, Dragonball Z, Yu Yu Hakusho, Rocko's Modern Life, Doug, Looney Tunes, Speed Racer, Pokemon, and Johnny Quest.  Ahhh, good times. Back then, they were great! Now I completely hate CN and Nick. Mainly the two are focusing too much on 'real' shows on cartoon stations. I agree with what a comedian once said, "Who in fact watches Cartoon Network that is not a kid or someone who smokes pot?" The shows nowadays, I think are even too stupid for the kids. I mean they are completely idiotic. Fosters, Ed, Edd, and Eddy (Well atleast the new ones), and shows like that have no point in it's episodes. But maybe I'm just a nostalgic fur. lol.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 28, 2008)

Personally, I prefer my programming as senseless and moral-free as possible.

Tom and Jerry was just violence, pure and simple. You rarely see the sort of violence shown in Tom and Jerry anymore. I mean, T&J had it all; being lit on fire, being shot, being hit by bowling balls and hammers, being cut up with knives, and let's not forget getting the shit beaten out of you by the dog and the Woman. I shudder to think what that cat's medical bills looked like.

Popeye. Gugh. Whoever came up with that cartoon should've been shot on the spot. Teaching kids to eat a canned vegetable that tastes of filthy toilet bowls...monstrous.

And as far as Pokemon is concerned, the world is better off without it. I'd rather have my eyeballs raped and my brain liquefied into goo by Ed, Edd, and Eddy than that garbage.


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree I'm just a kid who should as my bro did 4 years ago at my age watch nick all the time for rocco or w/e i remember we used to sit and watch em' together lol...now all the new shows suck to i now watch discovery and history...(maybe thats what the government wants!)


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah I miss some cartoons I've known when I was younger.

Rugrats was a good show until the ruined it with All grown up.

The first season of pokemon was really good and same goes for digimon but It got all shitty when they kept adding new generations, although Digimon tamers was pretty good.

Edd ed n eddy benefited my elementary school days.

and although Avatar the last airbender is ended recently I still miss It. I WAS SOOO GOOD!

Dexter's Labratory was good.


I also miss the original Yu-Gi-Oh but It eventually had to make was for a new generation.

I used to watch Shaman king during my saturday morning days, and alot of saturday morning cartoons but It soon died out on me.

And that show with the Chihuahua and the Cat, I forgot the name but It was a nickelodeon show.

I don't miss much cartoons because I a part of my life has bin without television ever since were stopped geting cable in my kindergarden days, but we got It back when I was in the third grade.


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jul 28, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> If anyone has some others, please list them!



_Pirates of Darkwater_


----------



## shlero (Jul 28, 2008)

3 friends and jerry show


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh god, yes, yes, yes, ten thousand times yes! Every Disney Afternoon cartoon, plus a thousand others.

Everything was so cute, cuddly-looking, so funny, so creative back then.
Now, today we have stylized cartoons that rely heavily on gross humor, take refuge in vulgarity, and gore. I tried to enjoy it, but I simply couldn't. 

I really hope they bring back the good stuff. And yes, even to this day I can watch nothing but cartoons.


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 28, 2008)

Not really since I can find it on youtube, and they're better off being cancelled since it spared them from jumping the shark.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 28, 2008)

Speaking of jumping the shark, it's like almost every network I watched in the past did it.


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss so many old shows
In Canada, we have a optional channel that only plays old cartoons.
I try to find box sets of shows, but It can be pretty tricky (god damn goof troop not having a box set...)

I also watch I Love Lucy a lot... Damn Lucille you so fiine
And the 60s Batman
Hell, most tele shows today suck period.


----------



## ace112233 (Jul 29, 2008)

Animaniacs
Tiny Toon Adventures
Pinky and the Brain
The All New Pound Puppies (I'm so glad its on Boomerang now xD)
The Magic School Bus (One of my favs. <3)
Donkey Kong Country (Who remembers that? 8D)
Sam and Max 
Bonkers
And more... <3


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Let's see. I miss the old nick toons... before nick went all live action on us.
Ren and Stimpy
Rocko's modern life
angry beavers
etc
i liked Animaniacs and friends
sam and max animated series (shamefully short T_T)


----------



## WanderingRambler (Jul 30, 2008)

Donkey Kong Country was epic back in the day...
lets see...
some of my childhood faves
Reboot
Shadow Raiders
Scooby Doo (60's show)
Hey Arnold!
Doug
Starship Troopers Chronicles (ended on a very big cliffhanger :/ )
Beasties
Looney Toons
The Mighty Ducks cartoon (obscure, but I thought it was awesome)
the 90's Batman cartoon
Johnny Bravo

I'll put special mention to a new-ish cartoon that isn't in production anymore...MEGAS XLR...one of my favourite cartoons ever because it was always poking fun at the anime/sci-fi genre and 'traditional' heroes...the main hero is a fat, lazy, gamer/gearhead x3


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 30, 2008)

I miss Bob Barker's Price Is Right.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2008)

i know they still air episodes but i wish theyd make new ones and come on how could you forget
BEAVIS AND BUTTHEAD
he he i am cornholio i need pee pee for my bunghole
funny thing is that bunghole is a real word


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> i know they still air episodes but i wish theyd make new ones and come on how could you forget
> BEAVIS AND BUTTHEAD
> he he i am cornholio i need pee pee for my bunghole
> funny thing is that bunghole is a real word



One of the few cartoons I didn't care for.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> One of the few cartoons I didn't care for.



then you are not from this planet and shall be destroyed by cornholio with a metal trash can


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 30, 2008)

WanderingRambler said:


> Donkey Kong Country was epic back in the day...
> 
> 
> I'll put special mention to a new-ish cartoon that isn't in production anymore...MEGAS XLR...one of my favourite cartoons ever because it was always poking fun at the anime/sci-fi genre and 'traditional' heroes...the main hero is a fat, lazy, gamer/gearhead x3



God, how could I forget about Beasties and Johnny Bravo?!

And Megas XLR... I honestly never watched it (although I could be wrong, I can barely remember what happened yesterday)
I have seen -a lot- of... ... ... *coughs* fan art for it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> then you are not from this planet and shall be destroyed by cornholio with a metal trash can



Ummmm, whatever.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 30, 2008)

The Animation Show Vol. 1 was okay.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone remember "Video Power"? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap-_vWaV7Uk&feature=related

(Game show about video games)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Anyone remember "Video Power"?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap-_vWaV7Uk&feature=related
> 
> (Game show about video games)



Off Topic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Off Topic.



That's called a brain fart.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That's called a brain fart.



Off Topic again...

Anyone miss Alvin and the Chipmunks?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Off Topic again...
> 
> Anyone miss Alvin and the Chipmunks?



I used to like Alvin and the Chipmunks, til I saw their "not in stores" televisions ads for a CD/LP with the line about "their latest smash 'Achy Breaky Heart'..." which was actually a smash by Billy Ray Cyrus at the time, NOT the Chipmunks. That's when I realized that the Chipmunks just rip off famous songs, and don't come up with any original songs.


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 30, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Off Topic again...
> 
> Anyone miss Alvin and the Chipmunks?



I do

When I saw the movie... I got really sad...
And when I saw the poster for it... I said "Oh God! Alvin's trying to sell me drugs!"

... That movie sucked
Good thing I didn't pay money to see it


----------

